#ubuntu-in 2017-03-13
<Hariharan> what is the option to do text based installation of ubuntu with preseed file?
<Hariharan> ping-all : what is the option to do text based installation of ubuntu with preseed file?
#ubuntu-in 2017-03-16
<gaurav4242> Hdd driver ?
<pavlushka> gaurav4242: you are missing that?
<pavlushka> gaurav4242: and why three nicks?
<gaurav4242> I am login with only one nick
<gaurav4242> I dont know hdd show me in bios but when i start installation  select custom installation and in partition menu show me blank
<gaurav4242> No drive to select so i can install 2k8 r2
<pavlushka> gaurav4242: screenshot please
<gaurav4242> Just min
<gaurav4242> https://www.google.co.in/search?tbm=isch&biw=1366&bih=578&q=load+driver#imgrc=6eolt3Z0JrydlM:      Like this
<gaurav4242> Need hdd driver ? I think
<gaurav4242> Sorry this is diffrent channel
<pavlushka> gaurav4242: what? what you are trying to do, if you please describe the scenario :)
<gaurav4242> Sorry my question is windows base but by mistake i ask here
<gaurav4242> My issue is when i start installation of win 2k8 r2 server i cant see any partition
<pavlushka> gaurav4242: no problem, are you installing windows on a VM or its a direct install, and you are installing it onto a USB/EXT HDD or onto the main HDD?
<gaurav4242> I am installing on physical server on main hdd
<pavlushka> gaurav4242: and in no situation, you need a driver, its just s security feature which block windows installin on a USB or exr HDD
<gaurav4242> But its main harddisk attached in that server now how to solve it ?
<gaurav4242> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/25165/Intel-Rapid-Storage-Technology-Intel-RST-RAID-Driver?product=55005 is this work for me
<pavlushka> gaurav4242: ah yes, you need disk array (driver) support in that case,
<pavlushka> I mean Raid
<pavlushka> gaurav4242: you better knock on their online helpline :)
<gaurav4242> So i can download driver from this site and use in load driver ?
<pavlushka> gaurav4242: give that a try and I guess you have their helpline in your country, so should use that, dont waste your options :p
<gaurav4242> Ok thanks ill search for online help
<pavlushka> gaurav4242: and what version of windows you are installing on that server?
<pavlushka> supposed to be server edition
#ubuntu-in 2017-03-18
<linuxterminali>  hey anyone here I need help in deciding what part of my pc's hardware causing choppiness and random
<linuxterminali> freezes for couple of seconds
<linuxterminali> so that i can upgrade that part
<linuxterminali> server is silent because i came at a wrong time or may be usually it is so silent
#ubuntu-in 2018-03-13
<himadri_> hello
<himadri_> I'm trying to change splash screen on ubuntu 17.10 . Everything worked fine except I see first a purple blank screen for a second before my new splash screen.I don't understand why is it happening. Can anyone help me with this ?
#ubuntu-in 2018-03-14
<pogi1234> hello
<pogi1234> anybody here?
<nfr> Sorry for asking in this channel, but I didn't find a better one. I have a small ecommerce in Europe. Do you know how to accept payments from India? PayPal does not seem to work in India. Thanks in advance!
